# Mozilla collapses under 14,000 downloads a minute



## Gigacore (Jun 18, 2008)

Firefox's 3 much heralded launch campaign appears to have worked, with the company reporting that in the first few hours of release *14,000 people were downloading the software every minute.*

With each copy of Firefox 3 clocking in at 7MB, that means the *company's servers were dealing with a staggering 13 gigabits of data every second*. It's unsurprising then, that the success came at a cost, with Mozilla.com  being knocked offline for almost two hours as servers struggled to cope with initial demand.

"The outpouring of interest and enthusiasm around Firefox 3 has been overwhelming (literally!)", the company noted on its blog. "Our servers are currently feeling the burn and should be back to normal shortly. Download day will officially commence once the site goes live. The 24 hours period will be clocked from that moment. Thanks for your continued support."


*With the servers now up and running, Mozilla currently estimates that it is "serving almost 9,000 downloads a minute,* which puts Mozilla on track to achieve five to seven million downloads the first day of general availability."



Source


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 18, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2008)

Beggars.. aur bheek maango to download and set "world record"!!!! World record, my foot!

But I'm loving FF3.. no issues at all. I'm happy, Thank you FF and Mozilla


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah, they wanted to set the record... but servers crashed for few hours.. lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

I knew this would happen. They should have used many more servers.
They were trying to give more than they can offer.

Obviously everyone wanted to be the first to download it.

This is an event I guess mozilla will never forget


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

current count is at 5.5 million


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol....

Move to opera!! Hi hi hi


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

HEHE. yes.

This time Opera looks like a clear winner in terms of performance. But it's Mozilla's strategy that may tilt the marketshare to their side.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> HEHE. yes.
> 
> This time Opera looks like a clear winner in terms of performance. But it's Mozilla's strategy that may tilt the marketshare to their side.


AFAIK, both perform equally (bad) on my system.
Opera and FF both have issues with many things.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 18, 2008)

Opera rocks when compared to FF3...
I am waiting for FF 3.0.0.1..
i have already ditched this FF3


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 18, 2008)

well this is the first time i can open Firefox instantly on a quad core 
version2 took some time.i dont know why this happened.
FF3 is stable.i deleted all the addons and it works perfectly.no crashes til now.
Opera seems better but there's no option to have a master password (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Opera seems better but there's no option to have a master password (correct me if im wrong)


*img177.imageshack.us/img177/3149/oprnox3.th.jpg


----------



## x3060 (Jun 18, 2008)

i will give a try...


----------



## adi007 (Jun 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> well this is the first time i can open Firefox instantly on a quad core
> version2 took some time.i dont know why this happened.
> FF3 is stable.i deleted all the addons and it works perfectly.no crashes til now.
> Opera seems better but there's no option to have a master password (correct me if im wrong)



U are wrong ..
u can set master password..
Tools>>Preference>>Advanced

Screen shot:

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/6453/masterpasswordwc2.png

Edit:Opps..some one already found out..
Sorry i had disabled images...so didn't knew this before


----------



## praka123 (Jun 18, 2008)

it is not begging!it is for a record!


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 18, 2008)

adi007 said:


> U are wrong ..
> u can set master password..
> Tools>>Preference>>Advanced
> 
> ...


 
hehe..
thank u s18000rpm and adi


----------



## nvidia (Jun 18, 2008)

I still cant start the download!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2008)

Those master passwords are for wand...am i right? Is there a way for password lock the whole browser...
Opera new version is really hot.. But suffers at some site...ff is bloated comes second to ie if you ask me...
Opera is really cool...least memory footprint...very fast page loading and cache is superb...better than ff...
Only thing making ff so popular is that its open source... But wait how many of up can really do with open source code? Not me...atleast...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Those master passwords are for wand...am i right? Is there a way for password lock the whole browser...


ya, it locks/protects wand.
y lock whole browser?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2008)

You see... ..Cough.. i mean ..cough.. Hope you understand..... Cough..

But the thing is i recently came across a software for locking the browsers...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 19, 2008)

after setting the record, everyone will forget bout the begging, theyll all remember only the record


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 19, 2008)

Even I found Opera 9.5 better []


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 19, 2008)

I am also among those 14000.
Wow................


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 22, 2008)

But they haven't declared their no. of downloads as yet .....

Now lets see whether IE 8 will trigger such a response.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 22, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Now lets see whether IE 8 will trigger such a response.


do u even think theres a chance??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 22, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> do u even think theres a chance??



If Microsoft puts it under WIndows Update, offcourse there is


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

...as if people all over the world choose wiblow$ update


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ...as if people all over the world choose wiblow$ update




Dont worry, a majority does. Always Remember, majority of the Computer users are *not* techy geeks  and most of the world does have a very High Speed Broadband connection so leaving Windows Update on doesnt even bother them


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 23, 2008)

All I can say is *FIREFOX 3* Rocks !!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 23, 2008)

FF3 is just superb..Infact I find it 2 b better than IE8 beta...


----------



## coolbuddy (Jun 24, 2008)

opera s d best wen cumpard to FF3 performance....


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 25, 2008)

this new FF doesn't fits me , crashed many times for me . opera 9.5 is very stable though . 

Using Opera 9.5 for now 

and yes they are BEGGING to set a world record no doubt .


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 25, 2008)

It's over and done with. You're late!


----------

